# Simulacion de una etapa retro Pioneer SX-6000



## Wheelf (Abr 4, 2016)

Estimados colegas.

Llevo bastantes meses obsesionado con los amplificadores "vintage" , y tras algún intento fallido con algún clon de Sony, esta vez me he atrevido con una etapa de potencia Pioneer que guarda ciertas similitudes con la resurrección de la etapa Fapesa realizada por Crimson, a quien por cierto admiro, y que me ha servido de inspiración.

Adjunto esquema original esquema modernizado y simulación. Mi  objetivo a medio plazo sería intentar construirla.  

La elección de los transistores está basada en otros "clones" de amplificadores retro que circulan por ahí, y por supuesto por estar disponibles en la biblioteca del multisim ( todavia no me atrevo a cargar modelos ).

Despues de jugar con valores de R5,R38,R25 sobre todo , he llegado a un compromiso de potencia vs. THD.  



gracias


----------



## Wheelf (Abr 15, 2016)

Aquí cuelgo otro amplificador muy parecido. Esta vez se trata del Sansui 4000, donde también he utilizado el mismo Vbe multipler para sustituir el obsoleto STV-3 y el famoso diodo de Baxandall que mejora algo la THD.

Se acepta toda clase de criticas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 15, 2016)

Buen circuito y con componentes de fácil localización y económicos. Anímate y móntalo. Un saludo.


----------



## Wheelf (Abr 15, 2016)

Juan Carlos, 
Muchas gracias por tus palabras de aliento. 

Me animare...

Saludos.


----------



## Wheelf (May 15, 2016)

Aquí una versión algo más refinada con una unica alimentación de 56V.

en breve inicio la compra de componentes....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 15, 2016)

Bravo Wheelf, publica también, por favor PCB, ajuste de offset y bias etc..... Yo también en breve voy a iniciar montajes retro ( Sinclair Z30 ). Ánimo y ya nos tienes el corriente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Wheelf (May 15, 2016)

Gracias Juan Carlos,

 en cuanto tenga un rato libre lo haré gustosamente. La PCB está hecha a mano a partir de la original y modificada para adaptarse al pin out de los nuevos transisitores. Además he tenido que adaptar el VBE multiplier y la parte de los transistores de salida.Lo cierto es que me da cierto reparo publicarla..  Queda bastante fea. Por desgracia mi maestría en el uso de software para PCB´s brilla por su ausencia.

En cuanto a los ajustes habría que echar mano del manual, que por cierto está disponible a un golpe de google.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 16, 2016)

Buenos días @Wheelf:
Como ya te comenté, yo también tengo pasión por los circuitos "retros" o "vintage". He estado investigando el esquema original del Sansui ( te anexo el PDF aunque por tu aporte creo que ya lo posees ) y me ha llamado la atención como alimeta a la etapa: si te fijas coge la tensión del filtro directamente para atacar los finales, puntos "A" del esquema y de ahí (está un poco enrrevesado pero sigue el PDF ) por medio de un condensador de 100 micros, una R de 6,8K  y un transistor 2SC627 obtiene 64V y 16 mA para alimentar los excitadores, puntos "D" del esquema , que además nos desvela el dato del ajuste de los dos potenciómetros que hay en el original : el primero a 8 mA ( punto "D" ) y el segundo a 10 mA (punto "A" ). Desconozco si se puede simular así, pero estaríamos en los estándares de pureza de esa época.
Por otro lado ( algo al respecto he publicado en el último post que verás en el Hilo " Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores " ) para adecuarse a la pureza del diseño original no debemos ningunear el magnífico previo que acompaña al circuito, que convenientemente "modernizado" (fuera entrada de cápsula magnética y por consiguiente los componentes de la corrección RIAA, fuera tanto switch y filter y cuts) y dejarlo , sin desvirtuar el diseño original ( algo parecido sucedió con el magnífico previo Gemini PA700 )  en un previo que se excite a nivel de Línea y con los controles de tono, volumen y balance, ataque a la etapa de potencia. No sé es mi opinión y no se si la compartes.
Un saludo.


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2016)

Leyendo el tema, recordé que alguna vez me toco hacer una restauración de este equipo y buscando entre los backup encontré el arte de la etapa de potencia, creo que debo tener (no se donde) también el pre, el control de tono y la fuente, lo que seguro no tengo son la etapa de radio.
   Subo también el diagrama con el que fueron diseñadas, está hecha para los componentes originales, por lo que *antes de hacerla* le pido que controlen si se corresponde con el diagrama (por falta de tiempo no lo controlé) si hay algún problema me avisan y se corrige.
   Espero que a alguien le sirva.

P/D: Esta espejada para serigrafía


----------



## Wheelf (May 16, 2016)

Juan Carlos, muy buenos tus comentarios . La verdad es que yo me preguntaba si era necesaria dicha alimentación regulada mediante 2sc627.Por simplicidad habia decidido alimentar via filtro,toda  vez que hay muchos amplis de la época donde se hace así. Simulando la fuente de alimentación me sale un Vp-p muy bajo, pero se trata de una simulación tan solo... ¿Qué transistor de los actuales se podría usar para tal  regulación ? No soy capaz de simularla  ¿Sería necesario realmente?

Sobre el tema del previo, no descartaba clonar este mismo , ó utilizar algún modelo con sabor vintage. El que muestras de sinclair tiene muy buena pinta. 

DMC, gracias por colgar la pcb del pioneer. hace pocos días evalué la posibilidad de usarla como base para el ampli Sansui, pero lo ví finalmente muy complejo, a pesar de la poca diferencia entre ambos circuitos.Al final me decanté por el Sansui porque la simulación tenía mejor pinta.

Me gustaría aprovechar para agradecer los comentarios positivos. En un foro en inglés que hay por ahí se me trató con un poco de arrogancia y  reprochándome la herejía de no hacer un ampli con LTP en el input.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 16, 2016)

Mañana bien tempranito (entro a las 5 AM a currar) miro lo que comentas. En la electrónica no hay herejes, hay gente sana con ganas de disfrutar y aprender y hacer LIBREMENTE lo que les guste.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2016)

Muy buenos días a todos:
  En cuanto a la Pioneer SX6000 varias cosas:
  Wheelf en tu simulación, creo que te has complicado en demasía para el resultado que vamos a obtener: has añadido un transistor para el bias con su correspondiente ajustable, que por supuesto, deberás poner en contacto térmico con los finales; a mi juicio la complicación y el coste ( tres resistencias de ajuste para el amplificador, así como el rediseño de la placa para que exista contacto térmico, además del sobrecoste económico) no compensa el circuito original: me explico ( recordar que hay que pensar en el año 198X ) el D1 STV-3, en cristiano se puede sustituir por TRES diodos en serie, que si te fijas en el circuito que amablemente subió DMC (gracias ) están en contacto térmico con el disipador de los finales. Este tipo de ajuste térmico del bias ( tres ó cuatro diodos en serie y en contacto térmico con los finales ) es tan simple como eficaz y NO compensa por resultado calidad/coste, así como pureza del diseño (lo que va bien no lo cambies ) sustituirlo.
  Por otro lado, si te fijas, ningún electrolítico tiene más de 50 voltios de tensión de trabajo, de ahí que por seguridad de los mismos y sentido común, ésta etapa no se debe alimentar a más de 45 voltios, no a 54 V como tú haces en la simulación. En todo caso si DMC puede subir el resto del esquema nos iluminará con éste dato.
  En cuanto a los transistores, ahí si coincido contigo, en la entrada BC550 los otros tres intermedios BD139 y BD140, según sean NPN ó PNP, y para los finales la “aspirina” de la electrónica 2N3055, que además ( confirmar ) entran perfectamente en el PCB original, el resto BC´s y BD´s ver patillas con el PCB.
  Cuando pasemos a la construcción práctica (PCB) hay que saber unas cuantas cositas  para que los foristas jóvenes no se vuelvan locos investigando, a saber:
  Los condensadores de salida C13 y C14, en el circuito original del PCB, llevan DOS negativos y un positivo (esta configuración era habitual antiguamente) por lo que en éste siglo, además de subir el valor a 3300 microfaradios, habrá que puentear (juntar) los dos negativos del PCB.
  Los ajustables VR1 y 2 de 100K son de dos patillas (muy habitual por aquel entonces) como ahora son de tres, puenteas una central con una exterior y lo conviertes en dos patillas; el otro ajustable es tradicional de tres patillas.
  Pendientes de las patillas de los transistores por si hay que girarlos, etc…
  Los tres diodos en serie del Bias, en contacto térmico con el disipador de los finales (así está en el PCB original pero van en una sola cápsula).
  Insisto en que me gustaría ver TODO el circuito original, así desvelaríamos el dato de la fuente, así como las dos masas E1 y E3, que seguro que si respetamos en su diseño original, además de ser más puristas, evitaremos los famosos ruidos y zumbidos que tan locos nos vuelven.
Otro dato "llamativo" es el ingenioso sistema de realimentación que utiliza: además de que lanza la señal de realimentación al EMISOR del transistor primero, lo hace mediante el sumatorio de R35 ( que está en C/C al valor de VCC/2, la mitad de la alimentación que es el valor que suele haber en ese punto ) y R37 y sus condensadores asociados, que como está TRAS el condensador de salida, sólo baraja valores de C/A. Sistema curioso y poco habitual, pero que si una marca tan prestigiosa utiliza, seguro que es porque es bueno.
  Creo que no me he dejado nada de éste circuito, voy a tomar café y paso al Sansui.
  Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2016)

Hola de nuevo, vamos a por la Sansui, impresiones mías, trabaja con más tensión y saca unos pocos watios más, pero básicamente, en esencia, es un clon de la Pioneer, o la Pioneer de ésta, pero más compleja en elementos “auxiliares” que no en tratamiento y calidad del sonido ( luego me explico ) y con realimentación “tradicional” como dice mi apreciado Maestro Fogonazo a mí me “guta” más la Pioneer, pero para gustos colores.
  Resolviendo la cuestión que te inquieta del transistor que alimenta el punto D, si sigues el PDF completo, éste está incardinado en un complejo sistema de protección:
  El punto E (resistencia de emisor del transistor de salida) envía una tensión al circuito protector (muy complicado a mi juicio con ajustes, transistores, triacs… ) F-1176 seguir hilo E; si éste circuito se “dispara” actúa sobre el punto C del previo, bajando su señal y así protegiendo al amplificador, muy complejo de montar, de ajustar y caro, yo lo eliminaría.
  El propio transistor en cuestión supongo (no tengo muy clara su configuración) que estabiliza y reduce un poco la tensión para ese estado previo a la potencia.
  Lo que te he comentado en la Pioneer del añadido tuyo del bias y los diodos originales (tres en serie en contacto térmico con el disipador) es plenamente válido para éste circuito.

  CONCLUSIÓN: 
  Para mí por calidad de sonido (la realimentación de la Pioneer me tiene intrigado pero NO puedo simularla y me gusta mucho), facilidad y economía de componentes, así como el PCB ya hecho, además de que es más sencilla y creo que suena “mejor” yo iría a muerte con la Pioneer, pero aquí sí que no hay ciencia, es mi opinión.
  Un saludo.


----------



## dmc (May 17, 2016)

Juan Carlos, si quieres indagar en "vivo" te subo el sansui 4000 (F-1150), aunque para mi gusto la placa es un poco grande, es operativa, debes tener en cuenta que hay un sector del circuito que va a la placa madre (transistores de salida, resistencia de emisor y condensador de acople entre otros). Si hay algún problema avise y tratamos de corregirlo. 
Algo que quería comentar era que, las dos marcas tanto Sansui como Pionner tenían unos gabinetes acústicos que eran el sueño de muchos pibes de esa época.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2016)

Gracias DMF, le echaré un vistazo. Con tu aporte de ayer del PCB de la Pioneer, ya me he enamorado  me quedo con la Pioneer. Lástima que no puedo simularla. A ver si pudieras conseguir TODO el esquema del Pioneer por favor.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## dmc (May 17, 2016)

Tengo 2 pcb más pero están ligeramente modificados en tamaño aunque los componentes encajan, uno es de la fuente y la otra es el control de tonos (graves y agudos), el pre no lo tengo, lo perdí juntos a unos cuantos diagramas cuando se me cayo (al piso) un disco externo. Antes de armar controle todo, tamaño y conexiones, si hay problemas avise, aunque creo recordar que todo está bien, este es el problema de la edad, lo primero que se pierde es la memoria, y hoy no tome las pastillas, menos mal que son azules, así no las confundo con otras.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2016)

Si son las azules "famosas" que empiezan por VIA y acaban en GRA, haga el favor de invitar a sus compañeros del foro que con la edad se me "esfuman las pasiones" ;-)
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## dmc (May 17, 2016)

Uhhh con razón no me acordaba de nada!!! Bueno, cambiaremos de pastillas y veremos  .
Todas las pcb que subí estan en escala 1:1  y espejadas para serigrafía, si alguien las controla y esta todo OK las vuelvo a subir para la "Planchita".


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2016)

Después de mi admirado Papa Francisco, está San Google.



Mañana los estudio y les cuento. Fuente:

http://www.vintagehifi.nl/manuals.html


El "Paraíso" de los que amamos el Vintage.
Un saludo.

P.D.: Si por favor DMC súbelas en método plancha. Un abrazo.


----------



## Wheelf (May 17, 2016)

Buenas tardes Juan Carlos , gracias por tu extensas respuestas . Empezaré por el Pioneer.

-En todas las simulaciones empiezo sustituyendo el obsoleto STV-3 por una terna de diodos , en este caso pongo 3 X 1N4148 en serie , porque es la aproximación que he visto utilizar en algún foro  anglosajón, en este caso con gente normal . Desafortunadamente la simulación me arroja siempre un valor de THD muy alto, mayor del 1.5% y clipping en la señal, y todo ello tras añadir el diodo baxandal y atenuando la señal de entrada .Es por ello que siempre acabo con el famoso VBe multiplier. Sobre la idoneidad de sustituir el stv-3 con tres diodos, veo que la gente le da muchas vueltas al tema, probando infinidad de combinaciones de diodos, por lo que veo que hay gente que no lo parece tener claro del todo

-Tomando de vuelta la simulación del pioneer con el vbe multiplier que posteé al principio, he introducido el VBe multiplier, y he metido un TIP3055 como transistor de salida, además del diodo de baxandall.En esta situación obtengo una THD del 0.01% muy buena, ya al nivel del Sansui.

- Según el manual de servicio, el voltaje en el rail al Main Amp tiene indicado 76V, y al lado 65V, está algo confuso, pero parece que los 54 V están dentro de los valores normales.

-dicho todo esto, lo unico en la que el Sansui tiene mejor pinta es en el analisis de Fourier y el AC sweep. Pero todo esto lo digo con toda la reserva ya que no soy electronico.  

-Finalmente, a la luz de las PCB´s que ha mostrado DMC , ganas me están entrando de decantarme por el pioneer. 

todo lo que aquí cuento es obviamente fruto de lo que he visto en las simulaciones ya que base tecnica es inexistente. 

DMC, gracias por colgar los esquemas y PCB´s

Paco.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2016)

Paco, por favor, prueba con cuatro diodos en serie y baja la tensión a 45 V. El TIP3055 y el 2N3055 son intercambiables excepto por en encapsulado (si deseas usar el PCB original, por narices 2N3055). Ya nos cuentas, voy a descansar que madrugo mucho.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Wheelf (May 17, 2016)

Juan Carlos,

Me descubro ante ti 
He reducido el voltaje a 45 V y he introducido el cuarto diodo. La THD ha bajado una bestialidad después de ajustar el valor de R5 ,el clipping ha desaparecido.

el único problema es que mis fuentes de alimentación dan 56 y 76 V. ¿Que transistor podría poner en lugar del 3055? Un TIP 35? De momento el tema 56 V me temo que es imperativo.

Mañana publicare la simulación. Ahora estoy con la tablet...

Un saludo.Paco.



No he podido resistirme y he simulado también el Sansui sin el Vbe multiplier y con los cuatro diodos en serie.



THD:0.006%

Mañana si puedo, colgare la simulación.

gracias.


----------



## dmc (May 17, 2016)

Wheelf, bien por Ud., ahora solo queda llevarlo a la practica, para eso te dejo un pdf con todos los circuitos y pcb para serigrafía y para planchita. Espero que te sirva. Con 4 diodos estaría trabajando en clase B.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 18, 2016)

Enhorabuena Paco ( ya tienes que pasar a la "acción" y encender el soldador ) y muchísimas gracias Don DMF. Te anexo los Datasheets de los transistores que vas a simular a los 50 y pico voltios que dispones:
El BC y los BD valen perfectamente, y efectivamente, para esas tensiones TIP35 mejor la versión C ( TIP35C ), el único problema es que el PCB tendrás que modificarlo o mejor rediseñartelo tú ( así buscas una solución "bonita" para conectar térmicamente los cuatro diodos del bias al disipador ) para poner éste tipo de encapsulado de transistores finales. En mi caso, sucede lo contrario, cuando busque en el "baúl de los recuerdos" el material que tengo, me encontraré una decena de 2N3055 así como uno ó dos trafos para obtener sobre 45 Voltios.
Como comentaba en un post anterior DMF, cuando era joven se me "caía la baba" con éstos amplis y altavoces que eran el sueño de casi todos, y mira por donde ahora no sólo voy a tener uno, sino que me lo haré con mis manos. La de vueltas que da la vida.
Un abrazo a los dos.
P.D.: Llevo un día muy saturado de trabajo, si pudiera os cuento algunas cositas que vi tras bajarme los esquemas completos de la Web, tener una visión integral de todo el ampli aporta ideas nuevas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 19, 2016)

Buenos días Paco y DMC y a todos los foristas:
Ayer tuve un día de vértigo de trabajo (creo que tú también Paco pues no vi actividad en el hilo ) y no pude mirar nada. Hoy ha bajado un poquito la carga laboral y puedo dedicaros un tiempecito.
Quería comentaros varias cosas, a saber:
Creo que ya tengo , para un futuro, el previo idóneo, es de Philips y está en documento anexo en PDF. Será muy sencillo de hacer eliminando los "añadidos" y dejándolo con la entrada de línea y controles de graves y agudos y balance. Está basado en un integrado fabuloso de Toshiba Ta7322P cuyo datasheet también te anexo en PDF y que en ebay se encuentra    http://www.ebay.es/itm/TA7322P-TOSH...737866?hash=item25b105cf0a:g:yXoAAOSwPhdU5aV2        además de que entre el datashhet y el circuito de Philips puede salir algo "bonito".
Fíjate que donde Philips se deja el "resto" es en la alimentación del circuito, para sacar +/- 25 voltios, el pedazo de diseño que hace, cuando yo lo hubiera ventilado con unos 7825 y 7925. POR ALGO SERÁ.

Cambiando de tema, estoy ansioso por saber si la simulación con los TIP y a la tensión que tú deseas alimentarlo ha sido exitosa, así lo deseo.

Por último, ésta vez soy yo el que necesita de tu ayuda: como ya te comenté, yo voy a realizarlo con 2N3055, alimentándolo a unos 40 voltios aproximadamente ( he confirmado que los trafos que tengo son de 30 voltios ) , con los cuatro diodos en serie, y lo más importante para mí, conservando la pureza del PCB original que amablemente nos cedió DMC (a quien por cierto creo que ví por la tele éste pasado mes de Enero animando a los participantes del famoso antigüo Rally París-Dakar y que pasó por la puerta de su casa en Salta )  bueno ahí va la pregunta ¿¿¿ En tu simulación excepto los Transistores , el condensador de salida a 3.300 micros, los cuatro diodos en serie y los 45V ( 40 en mi caso ) el resto de componentes y valores son los de fábrica ???.

Espero tu amable respuesta y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## Wheelf (May 19, 2016)

buenas tardes Juan Carlos. Ando muy liado con temas familiares.Se avecinan exámenes finales y ando de cráneo con los niños. Te contesto ahora mas o menos de forma telegráfica y con precisión en cuanto pueda acercarme al ordenador.

el pioneer lo simule a 45 voltios y los 4 diodos.El sansui lo simule a 56  con 4 diodos.Ambas simulaciones son estupendas. He de repetir los análisis de Fourier y las curvas de respuesta., en este caso para un análisis cualitativo dados mis pobres conocimientos.

el previo philips es una preciosidad. Ya te iré comentando.
Acerca  de lo ultimo que me preguntas, creo recordar que solamente he cambiado algunos valores de resistencias para eliminar el clipping de la simulación, además de incluir el diodo de baxandall.En cuanto pueda acceder al PC, te haré un listado de todos los cambios. En el Sansui al contrario metí varios cambios copiados de otros amplis parecidos. 

Si quieres que simule varios escenarios dímelo.
Particularmente no tengo claro por cual decantarme. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que el pioneer es mas simple , las Pcbs que ha publicado Dmc son más elegantes y se escuchara de forma igual o mejor que el Sansui, pero el sansui es el ampli que simple quise tener de crío y al iniciar la simulación , coge el 0.006% de THD en nano segundos ( perdón por la exageración soy andaluz). En otros modelos en vez de nano son décimas . Seguro que debe ser tema de los modelos que tenga cargado el simulador. Llámale feeling, quizá , o las ganas de que sea el sansui el elegido. 

De nuevo aprovecho para agradecer a Dmc la ayuda.
gracias.

paco


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 19, 2016)

Paco gracias por tu respuesta y nos tomamos un respiro, yo soy Valenciano pero hijo de Granadinos. Dedícale tiempo a los menesteres familiares ( ya te contaré en privado los míos, también laborales y verás que para éste hobbie saco tiempo de donde no debo: mi descanso ) y retomamos más adelante los proyectos. Ánimo con la Sansui, yo te ayudaré a realizarla, a mi me sucede lo mismo con la Pioneer, es algo que tengo dentro desde joven, de hecho la escuché funcionar hace años . Haremos ambas.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Wheelf (May 19, 2016)

Juan Carlos, gracias por tus palabras. 

A modo de resumen: 

-Simulación Pioneer con todos los componentes  con sus valores de origen: 21% THD.  Ajustando 750mVp en la señal de entrada. Aquí no tengo criterio y he tomado un valor parecido a otras simulaciones que he visto por ahí.  

-La simulación que mejor funciona tiene los siguientes cambios vs el esquema original:

R15 1K vs 2.2K de origen
R3 12K vs. 33 de origen
R5 250 vs. 150
R8 50K vs. 82K
R16 7.5K vs. 8.2K
R19 0.2 vs. 0.5 por sugerencia de los gurús.
R25 14K vs.15K 
C13 3300 vs 1000 por sugerencia de los gurús.
R38 14K vs. 12k
R21 22 vs. 20

-Con estos valores arriba indicados y TIP3055 como transistores finales la THD es de 0.02%
-Poniendo 2N3055 la THD sube a 0.05%
-En el caso del pioneer, el diodo baxandall D5 , que no lleva el original, no tiene efecto alguno.

No sé como ves la magnitud de los cambios, te envío la foto del esquema final.
ya te calé el lugar de residencia (linkedin) yo soy murcianico de adopción  y granadino de crianza. No estamos muy lejos. 

Otro abrazo. 

Paco



ahí va el esquema.



Ahi van también los graficos prometidos


----------



## Wheelf (Jun 5, 2016)

A lo largo de estos días he estado atareado en mejorar el diseño de  la PCB de la etapa Sansui. 

La he hecho en Power point combinando circulos y barras.

Por desgracia hay algún componente que tendré que montar exteriormente como es el caso de C817.


----------



## Wheelf (Ago 18, 2016)

Despues de algunas semanas alejado del foro, adjunto la penúltima revisión de circuito, PCB y simulación.

Las anteriores simulaciones, aparentemente eran muy buenas, pero al cabo de pocos segundos la THD subía de forma alarmante hasta el punto de que el Multisim se detenía.

Según algún (querido)  miembro del foro  el amplificador estaba oscilando, problema que ha desaparecido al dejar casi todos los componentes en sus valores originales,  incluyendo valores de algunas resistencias de feedback que estaban bajos.

La respuesta del simulador es muy parecida a lo observado en una etapa vieta que restauré hace poco, así que confío que funcione.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 19, 2016)

Pues ahora toca pasar a la acción y encender el soldador. 
Un abrazo.


----------

